# Jermaine O'Neal?...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

What do you guys think about this? I never gave it much thought but I had no idea O'Neal made so much money.

*Pacers' O'Neal would be excellent fit in teal*


*Sunday, April 29, 2007*
*John Reid*

_Even before the Hornets played their final regular-season game April 18, Coach Byron Scott and General Manager Jeff Bower had been involved in limited discussions regarding next season's plans. 

They are likely to get a solid first-round draft pick this June and sign at least two to three decent free agents in July before going into next season with their fingers crossed hoping they won't have similar injury problems like this past season. 

"I think we're going to get a good player, no matter where we draft at," Scott said. "We would love to have (free agent) Desmond Mason back, especially if we can add a couple of guys who can shoot the ball. We'll kind of wait and see what happens." _

_Those are moves that would keep fans' interest high in New Orleans as the Hornets battle for the eighth playoff spot next season in the Western Conference. However, the only way the Hornets can assure themselves a finish among the top six teams in the conference is by adding another elite player. 

Like last season, when the franchise took a bold step to show how serious it was about winning, offering Peja Stojakovic a five-year, $64 million contract, it must make a similar move this summer. 

Scott frequently has said it's all about winning now. Missing the playoffs for the third consecutive season, this franchise does not have time to wait for young players to develop. If it did, guard J.R. Smith still would be wearing Hornets teal instead of the Denver Nuggets' sky blue and white. 

To get at least 45 victories in the Western Conference, the Hornets will need more than Chris Paul, David West, Tyson Chandler and a healthy Stojakovic, who played 13 games this season after undergoing back surgery in December. 

What the Hornets need is veteran forward Jermaine O'Neal, whom the Indiana Pacers likely are to explore trading this summer. The Hornets need a player who can score in the post under any situation, regardless if the game is in the closing seconds or the lane is congested with defenders. O'Neal would bring that kind of scoring ability, and he is able to run the floor and create his own shot. 

O'Neal's presence would help Chandler become an even more dominant defender. O'Neal would draw the kind of attention that would fluster opponents into experiencing matchup problems in addition to having to deal with Paul's quick drives, West's mid-range shots, Stojakovic' perimeter shooting and Chandler's inside play. _

Link


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I would love to have him here. He's been one of my favorite players since I was born.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

His injury history would be troubling,but the Pacers may very well trade him and start over.If they'd been smart they would have traded him and started over before this season.Personally I doubt that the Hornets could or would offer as much as anyone else.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd pass. I like him as a player, but I'd rather have West. And the only way to get him would be to give up West and some others.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I've been thinking about this and I think I'd rather keep West as well. Even though it would probably have to be a three team trade, I'm pretty sure they'd have to throw him in.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't think so. He'd cost too much, and isn't a HUGE improvement over West.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If you are talking about West for O'Neal that doesn't seem likely at all,but that's probably the only player the Hornets could give for him.The difference between them is nothing offensively.O'Neal shot 43% last year and scored a point more,grabbed one rebound.West shot 48% so all you'd be gaining is defense and particularly shotblocking.You'd have to give up a lot and you wouldn't really gain all that much,especially considering the cap difficulties involved.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

He is a huge improvement over West, a frontline of JO and TC would be very nice. But he gets injured a lot and he is way too expensive, I think if you got him you would have to give up all depth to sign the cheapest ppl possible and resigning Paul would be difficult. No depth at a position + injury prone player could be bad news (see Peja)


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm guessing this is only John Reid speaking hypothetically and the Hornets FO didn't actually hint to him that they're actually interested in O'Neal. Did you guys read the entire article? I'm not sold on the idea but this is how Reid said it could possibly work...



> _Bringing O'Neal onboard likely would force West to shift from power forward to small forward. Despite that change, Scott would have his most flexible and effective lineup since taking over the Hornets before the 2004-05 season. Scott could go big with Chandler, O'Neal and West all positioned in the post.
> 
> To obtain O'Neal, the Hornets would have to pay a substantial price. A trade possibly would have to include up to three teams to make it work. O'Neal had the seventh-highest salary in the league this season at $18,084,000, and it will increase to $19,710,000 next season.
> 
> ...


Lebbron as you said JO gets injured a lot and of course you know we don't need anymore of that. And as for as his theory of switching West to small forward, that would mean Peja as the SG and Peja will not be able to cover the explosive SG's in the league. I just don't care much for the idea. O'Neal brings a nice name to the team and will probably sell a couple more tickets but I'm just not totally sold.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Stephen Jackson says that Jermaine Wants out of Indy!
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nba_experts/post/Jackson-J-O-wants-out-of-Indy?urn=nba,31800


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Stephen Jackson says that Jermaine Wants out of Indy!
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nba_experts/post/Jackson-J-O-wants-out-of-Indy?urn=nba,31800


Looks like he's looking towards L.A. or N.Y. I guess he's had enough of Indy.


----------

